# Waltrip Stock Cars



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

DW AKA Jaws was my favorite NASCAR driver.He drove all of these.Tom Stumpf


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wow! that's a nice set you got there! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice work! I'll take half, lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Outda...nstanding Tom!!! You been holding out on me. Man, those look fantastic!!! DW has always had good-looking cars. Thanks for posting...RM
P.S. If you will go to the Pinewood forum, you'll see a couple of DW #17pinewoods me and the kids built several years ago.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Randy.I like all kinds of racing.Drag,Vintage,Trans Am,Nascar Cart-Indy,Go kart,Soap box.I just love cars.Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> Thanks Randy.I like all kinds of racing.Drag,Vintage,Trans Am,Nascar Cart-Indy,Go kart,Soap box.I just love cars.Tom


Yah think just a little bit Tom...har Your DW car collection is incredible. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great bunch of cars Tom. Dw was one-of-a-kind. I don't see his silver (chrome) anniversary car in the group. He must be out cruising in it. Keep up the good work. Love the cars. Oopps, he must be back from his cruising. I see it in the back row .


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Thats a sweet collection of cars for sure.Very Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Fleet there Tom..:thumbsup:

I have always seen lots of Petty collections but never a Waltrip collection.
Sweet is all I can say


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tom,
Great little collection of DW rides! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Boogity, Boogity, Boogity


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

can we see a closer shot of the bud and pepsi cars?it brings back some memories of when i enjoyed stockers.(wiping tears from eyes)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah... What BK said...*

Those are the standouts. (all are nice)... But I gravitate towards those 2 also. nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Heck of a field showing, Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Closer look*



BKracer said:


> can we see a closer shot of the bud and pepsi cars?it brings back some memories of when i enjoyed stockers.(wiping tears from eyes)[/QUOTE
> 
> You asked.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

